# serious trophy hunter needs place to hunt



## todd pursley (Jun 13, 2006)

I just found out today that we have lost our private lease. I am willing to pay good money for good land. I would like to stay around metro atlanta if at all possible. would also consider troup county.


----------



## scooter7570 (Jun 19, 2006)

I have 250 ac. in polk co. all mature hardwoods im looking for 5 good members @ 575.00 abundant deer & turkey creeks beaver ponds mountain land & gentle rolling hills .


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 19, 2006)

*Here it is!*

240 acres of (QDMA) managed property.  Hunt Deer, Turkey and Ducks. one mile of hardwood bottoms with large creek.   Have 2 openings remaining. Check in board, hunt any stand not occupied. (145 pts B &C Buck killed on ajoining property in Nov 05.)   4 miles from I-85 in Franklin County.  $500. membership----------------------------------------------------------------  If interested come take a look.   W.T.


----------



## RWK (Jun 19, 2006)

Boy i wish you guys were closer. Rich


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 6, 2006)

have money in hand . ready to get stared scouting


----------



## chughes (Jul 7, 2006)

I have 535 acres in Warren Cty. $500 a member. All sorts of timber options, plus big powerline,creek and beaver swamp. Saw 5 nice bucks on it last weekend, already to and past their ears. if need more info you can call me at 706-264-5524. Thanks Chad


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 10, 2006)

O.K. I really appreciate all of the replies.  I am looking for a serious trophy hunting club. I appologise if this comes across the wrong way but this how I feel.                               Just because you have 200 acres in a county that will alow you take a buck with four points on one side does not make you a trophy club. That makes you a club that has QDM rules. AND THERE IS A DIFFRENCE.  I am looking for a club that truly TROPHY MANAGES the heard on their property.                                    I looked at one piece of property that was 1500 acres that only had 20 members  and I thought well I can live with that until I get all the way down there to find out that each member gets two four hundred yard hunting areas that no one else can enter so that turns it into a 40 member club. Not to mention it was fresh clearcut and the surrounding clubs were only going by state regs, which i do not hold against  anyone who chooses to do so but that is not the type of hunter that I am


----------



## jones (Jul 10, 2006)

let me know if you find a real serious club!please!


----------



## James Vincent (Jul 10, 2006)

Look up muzzyman on this board he has some great land in troup county by the deer taken and posted on this board.
Not cheap but fun never is. You can search for troup for the deer pic's


----------



## todd pursley (Jul 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## Kleaned House Klub (Aug 24, 2006)

fish, I have 1300plus acres in wilkes co. 2 hrs east out I-20. 6yrs weve been taking nothing less than six points...we had three nice bucks taken last season...                     thats all the bucks we shot. we're that kind of club. give me call if you want.  770-527-4312....Mack


----------



## todd pursley (Aug 25, 2006)

I joined up with some guys in meriwether but keep them coming I am always interested to see whats out there.


----------



## cctanner (Oct 4, 2007)

hi fish2214        Seriously want to talk to you   I have something you might be interested in


----------



## Danbo251 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Parkerson Church Hunting Club*

Check us out. We have two spots left. Call Dan Belcher @ 561-644-6533 or go to: www.parkersonchurchhuntingclub.com
16" minimum inside spread 8 point or better! Seven members total on 2,000+ acres! Hour and a half away in Dodge County, Ga.

Good hunting,

Dan Belcher


----------

